# 2015: Irs 2555



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

Need assistance with 2555 for 2015 tax return:
https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f2555.pdf


Salary: $250,000 (this includes housing allowance but employer does not give a breakdown. Basically I pay all my expenses)
Residency: Dubai
Annual Housing Limit by IRS: $57,174/-
https://www.irs.gov/instructions/i2555/ch02.html#d0e650
Annual Rent: $75,000/-

Questions:
1. Can I put $250k in box # 19 or have to complete # 22 (Not sure how much to put in #22)?

2. Please correct if I am wrong (2555):
#28: $75,000
#29b: $57,174
#31: 365
#32: $16,128
#34: $250,000
#33, 36: $41,046
#45: $141,846

Thanks
Miky


----------



## LC3622 (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks like someone will have to pay a large US tax bill due to citizenship taxation. Pls see my comments in your text.



miky348 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need assistance with 2555 for 2015 tax return:
> https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f2555.pdf
> ...


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

lucenet said:


> Looks like someone will have to pay a large US tax bill due to citizenship taxation. Pls see my comments in your text.


1. What should the breakdown be? As stated before employer contract only mentions the full salary $250k.

2. I have carryforward losses/credits that makes my tax bill to $0. Will I have to pay penalty/fee for late filing (even with a tax bill of $0)?

Thanks
Miky


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The penalty for late filing is a percentage of the taxes owed. So, if you really owe $0, then there is no penalty nor interest charges.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

